# IN SEARCH OF . . .



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

In search of ... Ed Webb. Ed was a civilian contractor working at Ramstein Air Base, Germany, in the early 1990s. He loved building aircraft and did so during downtime while on the night shift. His wife was an active duty technical sergeant named Willie, though I'm not sure if this was her true name or a nickname. I remember Ed spoke with a Southern accent. We lost track when my family and I returned to the US. Has anyone heard of him?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I'm listed in the Wittless Protection Registry, do you want me to ask around? 🙃 


(Good luck trying to find him.)


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Have you tried the Air Force??


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Hey @NTRPRZ the only person I can remember by name today who was at Ramstein in the early '90s is Lawerence "Larry" Dean. His wifes name was Kathy and they had at least 3 boys while they were there. Ring any bells?


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Hey @NTRPRZ the only person I can remember by name today who was at Ramstein in the early '90s is Lawerence "Larry" Dean. His wifes name was Kathy and they had at least 3 boys while they were there. Ring any bells?


I appreciate any help I can get. Right now I'm thinking he's probably dead or divorced and maybe not into doing models any more.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Did you do a google search on his name and look at the photos?

I'm guessing its this guy!


----------

